# The Pope & Young Club announces a potential New World?s Record Muskox



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Muskox in a t shirt, looks much more pleasant than the tundra gear and living in igloos you usually see!


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

What do you do with Muskox? Are they quartered and eaten or is this just hunting for a head?


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

From what I've seen they are used for food not just for their head.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I hope he wasn't in the contest


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Neat animal - sounds like quite an adventure!


----------



## chevy_freak (Sep 27, 2015)

Early Ice said:


> What do you do with Muskox? Are they quartered and eaten or is this just hunting for a head?


Why wouldn't you eat them?


----------



## crate572 (Jan 4, 2016)

What a beast ... congrats


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it at our convention next month.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Early Ice said:


> What do you do with Muskox? Are they quartered and eaten or is this just hunting for a head?


I know the Inuits eat them, we were fishing in the NWT and filmed some musk ox. And they had some meat of one in camp, along with caribou meat. I can’t remember exactly what it taste like but it was good. I don’t believe you can bring the meat back home, but believe me the Inuits won’t waste a bit of it. They get paid by you doing their grocery shopping.


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Cmon this thread is going on 5 years old and it’s not a WR


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Like Kris said, this is an old thread from August 7, 2014, so you will most likely not see this Muskox at the convention in Omaha next month. The current P&Y record is still 127 2/8, and the world record B&C is 129.


----------



## MinnesotaBowhu1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

How did this not get moved to the "Bowhunting" section of this site ?


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Easy to remember the 2 current record holders:

Black
Cox

:mg::wink:


----------

